# tranny for a 87 635csi



## timrobinson4206 (Jan 15, 2009)

i need an auto trans for a 87 635csi


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

yikes...
I have never heard of one going bad before...mine is great...

good luck...a trip to pick a part may be in your near future


----------

